# Error trying to upgrade hal



## RandomSF (Nov 30, 2009)

Normal ports update cycle and hal gives this:

```
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -DPACKAGE_SYSCONF_DIR=\""/usr/local/etc"\" 
-DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/local/share"\" 
-DPACKAGE_BIN_DIR=\""/usr/local/bin"\" 
-DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/local/share/locale"\" 
-DPACKAGE_LOCALSTATEDIR=\""/var"\" -I../../.. 
-I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0/include   
-I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall 
-Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs 
-Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -MT probe-hiddev.o 
-MD -MP -MF .deps/probe-hiddev.Tpo -c -o probe-hiddev.o probe-hiddev.c
probe-hiddev.c: In function 'main':
probe-hiddev.c:81: error: 'USB_GET_REPORT_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)
probe-hiddev.c:81: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
probe-hiddev.c:81: error: for each function it appears in.)
gmake[5]: *** [probe-hiddev.o] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.13/hald/freebsd/probing'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.13/hald/freebsd'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.13/hald'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.13/hald'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.13'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/hal.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/hal.
```

It's outside my understanding.  Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## jonsen (Dec 1, 2009)

you sure have install libusb ?
delete it, and rebuild hal.


----------



## RandomSF (Dec 1, 2009)

I believe libusb is now in the base system.  I uninstalled the libusb port, ran 
	
	



```
portmaster --check-depends
```
 and re-ran the install for hal, which still fails.


----------



## RandomSF (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, it was libusb.  After uninstalling, I still needed to clean up some cruft so hal would build, but now all is well.

Thanks, jonsen.


----------



## larrypatrickmaloney (Dec 19, 2009)

*Process to fix/upgrade HAL or HALD from older FreeBSD to FreeBSD 8*

OK gang, I think I have a simple step by step process to upgrade Hal. (compile and build the newest version) so you don't have that build error, that I had, and everyone else is getting.

1.) libusb:  So, libusb might be installed already, and since it's built into FreeBSD 8.0, I had a hard time of removing it.

So, you can try to remove libusb two ways:

(first make sure you have an updated ports try)

Method 1:  
  cd /usr/ports/devel/libusb ; make deinstall

method 2:
  cd /usr/ports/devel/libusb; make install; make deinstall

2.) Install / upgrade hald

portupgrade hal


That is how I just did it,and it seems to work for me.

Larryï¿½e


----------

